# Using HP LaserJet 6P printer on USB connection.



## Seekerman (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a HP LaserJet 6P printer, and till my recent computer upgrade have always had it connected to a serial port connection. My new computer does not have a serial connection. I visited my local computer shop and he suggested using a serial to USB connecting lead. I purchased this from him (approx 1m long) and connected it. I seemed a bit temperamental so I downloaded the printer driver from the web. It seemed a little better. The problem is most mornings the first print of the day is a problem. Today example I asked it to print a one sheet document. I did not get any error message but nothing printed. I then briefly removed the USB plug from the back of the computer. As soon as I connected it I got the MS jingle and the printer started. I also instantly got an error message saying printer unable to print document. The document was one page only. The first page of the day since using this USB connetion is always a short code (today’s was:- *s1M) followed by the page I requested. I am wondering if the short cable between the printer and computer is a good enough quality cable, it’s very thin. I have also noticed that large documents take ages before the printer starts. (I have got extra Ram in the printer and it's never been a pronlem before. Any suggestion.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Turn the printer on before  you turn the computer on. This should solve your problem automagically.


----------



## Seekerman (Feb 5, 2008)

I will try that tomorrow, thank you. Will it matter of I turn the printer off after the system has booted up?


----------



## Jim_Maine (Mar 10, 2008)

I had the same problem with my HP Printer... *s1M.... I found these on another Forum, and it did the trick for me...

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/31928


http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1205187350830+28353475&threadId=1168823


Jim


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Seekerman said:


> I will try that tomorrow, thank you. Will it matter of I turn the printer off after the system has booted up?


Only if you want to use your printer again during that particular session.


----------



## Seekerman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi dm01 - I have tried your suggestion of switching on the printer before starting the computer. The first two days this fine, day three all my printing projects took ages to start printing. One large document almost 4 minutes. I have the max amount of ram fitted to my HP 6P so its not a memory problem. Day four worked fine all day, but still to not start as quick printing and when in the days of the serial connection. Today I physically had to unplug the USB from the back of the PC and reconnect before it would start to print. I have just turned off bidirectional support: I will see if that helps. Perhaps it's something I will have to live with till I purchase a new printer. I will report back when I have tried this for a few days. I start my computer at the start of each days, but do turn the printer off when not required. Perhaps this is the problem.


----------



## Seekerman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi dm01 - I have been switching on the printer before starting the computer all this week plus I turned off bidirectional support: I have to say that I have no problems, and it seem much faster.

Problem sorted - many thanks to all


----------

